# Crash proof portfolios



## Kris84 (2 December 2019)

I've been trying to educate myself on getting started in managing my own portfolio and found this video of interest (no schill) Any help/thoughts appreciated




resource used here:

https://portfoliocharts.com/portfolios/


----------

